# Who wears WNBA gear?



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Women? It'd be kinda weird seeing a dude wearing a WNBA shirt or jersey.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

What's the WNBA?


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Who wears WNBA gear? 

WNBA players.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The WNBA has gear?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> What's the WNBA?


you know, the league where erick dampier is the 2nd best center


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

Hell yeah I do. I got the old school Sherryl Swoops jersey and I rock the mutha****a all the time.


----------

